# O słuszności uczelni

## Poe

witam, chciałbym się z wami podzielić krótkimi spostrzeżeniami na temat możliwości 'indywidualnego' rozwijania się na uczelni (przynajmniej mojej - UMCS). na II roku dziennikarstwa, spec. marketing polityczny mam 'ciekawy' przedmiot - projektowanei stron www. Nie chcąc ujmować nikomu z mojej grupy, średnio ludzie orientują się, co jest grane w komputerach poza gadu-padu i naszą klapą, więc postanowiłem poprosić o zwolnienie z zajęć u prowadzącego. uznałem, ze nie będzie  z tym problemu, pokaże mu swoją www, wytłumacze, pokaże kod itp. a ten zarzucił mi tylko jakąś windowsową nazwą do tworzenia stron w stylu 'drag'n'drop' (chyba jakiś Silverlight). Kiedy mu staralem się wytlumaczyć, że PISZĘ strony w htmlu, css, odrobinę w php, to kazał mi usiąść. Mało tego, jak mu powiedziałem, ze nie mam windowsa na dysku, to kazał mi go zainstalować. ok, dostałem za darmo z uczelni windowsa 7 pro, ale co z tego? tak człowiek może się rozwijać na zajęciach tego typu... a co robilismy przez ostatnie 3 zajęcia? zakładalismy pocztę na gmailu, live.com, pokazywał, jak korzystać ze SkyDrive'a, kalendarza googli i dokumentów googli i pokazywał jak w windowsie 2008 server zmienić wygląd na taki a'la win7.... masakra..

----------

## SlashBeast

W takich chwilach ciesze sie, ze jestem ninja i nie trace czasu na takie bzdury ktore nazywaja studiami.

----------

## mistix

To przyjmij moje wyrazy współczucia ... ja na szczęście na politechnice nie mam takich "perełek".

----------

## random_hero

Pewnie gość ma do was takie nastawienie: skoro jesteście na dziennikarstwie to pewnie nic nie umiecie jeśli chodzi o "projektowaniu stron www", niestety. Jestem na Politechnice Lubelskiej na informatyce, tam całe szczęście część laboratoriów zaczyna się od pytania "czy ktoś już to potrafi".

----------

## BeteNoire

LOL? 

Takie rzeczy robią dziś dzieci w gimnazjum. Poe, jesteś pewien, że to studia? Bo to brzmi jak jakaś tragedia...

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ... postanowiłem poprosić o zwolnienie z zajęć u prowadzącego. (...) a co robilismy przez ostatnie 3 zajęcia? zakładalismy pocztę na gmailu, live.com, pokazywał, jak korzystać ze SkyDrive'a, kalendarza googli i dokumentów googli i pokazywał jak w windowsie 2008 server zmienić wygląd na taki a'la win7.... masakra..

 

Tak to niestety jest, że im mniej ktoś się zna na tym co robi, tym bardziej nie lubi tych, którzy się znają choć trochę  :Rolling Eyes:  A niestety na każdym wydziale taki się trafi ( ale od wydziału zależy ilu - na moim 1. ( PW) znalazłem dwóch, a na 2. ( SGGW) nie chce mi się liczyć ( ok. 5 w 2 semestry znalazłem, w tym człowieka, który mnie przekonywał, że UDP - jednego z podstawowych protokołów internetowych się nie używa -_-)). Nie ma się sensu takimi przejmować, tylko zaliczyć i zapomnieć.

----------

## Poe

 *random_hero wrote:*   

> Pewnie gość ma do was takie nastawienie: skoro jesteście na dziennikarstwie to pewnie nic nie umiecie jeśli chodzi o "projektowaniu stron www", niestety. [..]

 

to pewnie też w jakimś stopniu. ale gdyby to było jeszcze faktycznie stricte projektowanie, a nie jakaś podstawówka. a jeszcze prowadzący jest zdrowo postrzelony. 

@BeteNoire - to jest jakaś masakra..

----------

## matt1366613

Witam.

Niestety muszę stwierdzić że czasem niewiele lepiej jest na wydziale mat-fiz-inf.

Wykład z przedmiotu o nazwie "Systematyczny kurs programowania" prowadził człowiek który z programowaniem nie wiele miał do czynienia.

Na ćwiczeniach natomiast najbardziej zaawansowanym projektem był program który wyświetla "choinkę z gwiazdek".  :Smile: 

Poza tym od jakichś 2 lat zauważam stopniowe schodzenie UMCS na psy.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

@matt, ja mam to całe projektowanie stron www właśnei na mat-fiz-inf, z dr Kowalskim.

poza tym, jakie jest nowe hasło reklamowe UMCS? a - "65 lat, 65 mln długu"  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> witam, chciałbym się z wami podzielić krótkimi spostrzeżeniami na temat możliwości 'indywidualnego' rozwijania się na uczelni (przynajmniej mojej - UMCS). na II roku dziennikarstwa, spec. marketing polityczny mam 'ciekawy' przedmiot - projektowanei stron www. Nie chcąc ujmować nikomu z mojej grupy, średnio ludzie orientują się, co jest grane w komputerach poza gadu-padu i naszą klapą, więc postanowiłem poprosić o zwolnienie z zajęć u prowadzącego. uznałem, ze nie będzie  z tym problemu, pokaże mu swoją www, wytłumacze, pokaże kod itp. a ten zarzucił mi tylko jakąś windowsową nazwą do tworzenia stron w stylu 'drag'n'drop' (chyba jakiś Silverlight). Kiedy mu staralem się wytlumaczyć, że PISZĘ strony w htmlu, css, odrobinę w php, to kazał mi usiąść. Mało tego, jak mu powiedziałem, ze nie mam windowsa na dysku, to kazał mi go zainstalować. ok, dostałem za darmo z uczelni windowsa 7 pro, ale co z tego? tak człowiek może się rozwijać na zajęciach tego typu... a co robilismy przez ostatnie 3 zajęcia? zakładalismy pocztę na gmailu, live.com, pokazywał, jak korzystać ze SkyDrive'a, kalendarza googli i dokumentów googli i pokazywał jak w windowsie 2008 server zmienić wygląd na taki a'la win7.... masakra..

 

Zapytaj sie jego czy apacha tez uzywa na windowsie + do tego ftp'a. Powiedz mu na temat szyfrowania protokolu ssh, a ftp  :Wink: . Ja osobiscie nie polecam metody przyjmowania agresywnosci tylko na spokojnie zapytac sie czy uzna Pan projekt w php...zauwazylem ze cwiczeniowcy/wykladowcy lubia czuc sie szanowani. Jak z armaty bys wystrzelil do niego ze to jest g*wno czego on uczy i niech idzie uczyc w gim to nawet jakbys wychodzil z siebie na zajeciach z tego masz pewne 2. Radze przyjac taktyke na spokojnie, wyjasnic czlowiekowi i sie grzecznie zapytac czy musisz koniecznie uzywac jakis dropow skoro znasz html'a i nie potrzebujesz tego  :Wink:  - na usprawiedliwienie profesorka moge dodac tylko tyle (moze uznal ze starasz sie pokazac ile wiesz, a tak naprawde uznal on ze lepiej przestaniesz scieminiac o jakis cudach o ktorych on nie slyszal i grzecznie go posluchasz  :Razz: ). Pozdrawiam i wspolczuje...jest tez virtualbox do win7 wiec mozesz mu to ewentualnie pokazac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

@soban, nie wiem gdzieś Ty się doczyttał w moim poście o agresywności i braku poszanowania dla prowadzącego  :Wink:  to właśnie prowadzący tak średnio mnie wysłuchał i niezbyt uszanował.

----------

## soban_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @soban, nie wiem gdzieś Ty się doczyttał w moim poście o agresywności i braku poszanowania dla prowadzącego  to właśnie prowadzący tak średnio mnie wysłuchał i niezbyt uszanował.

 

Wiesz nie cytowales slow jakich uzyles  :Razz:  moze tam w przecinkach bylo cos ukryte - oczywiscie zartuje. Podejdz do sprawy dyplomatycznie wytlumacz jak krowie na miedzy - jak to nic nie da to sie dostosuj do niego, chociaz musze powiedziec ze czesto ostatnio z przykroscia stwierdzam iz cos takiego jak linux sie nie uznaje. Chociazby teraz mam system baz danych gdzie klepiemy visio - wiec o linuxe mozna zapomniec, dobrze ze wchodzi juz sql  :Smile: .

----------

## Drwisz

Poe, a nie jest tak, że uczelnia w zamian za oprogramowanie i etc. ma uczyć obsługi " jedynego słusznego"? W latach '90 na amerykańskich uczelniach takie umowy były normą (może i w innych dziedzinach ale mechanizm ten sam). Może staje się to normą i u nas? Wcale bym się nie zdziwił :/ Chyba że, osobom związanym z polityką a zwłaszcza z dziennikarstwem, nie wolno używać Linuxa bo trudniej jest ich podsłuchiwać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

nie wiem o co w tym wszystkim myśleć. wiem jedno, że dziś odpaliliśmy po raz pierwszy program do tworzenia stron www - m$ expression studio web 3. nawet było miejsce do pisania kodu, tyle ze trzeba było dużo pozmieniać w 'międzymordziu', zeby dostać się do tego. ale nic poza tym nie zrobilismy..

----------

## Drwisz

No to moje gratulacje! Dopiero listopad, a ty już wiesz jak to uruchomić. Bardzo szybkie postępy, w grudniu wkleicie zdjęcie na stronkę  :Smile:  A może w styczniu?

----------

## soban_

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> No to moje gratulacje! Dopiero listopad, a ty już wiesz jak to uruchomić. Bardzo szybkie postępy, w grudniu wkleicie zdjęcie na stronkę  A może w styczniu?

 

Spokojnie, wtedy to zaczna odpalac w przegladarce.  :Wink: 

----------

## jodri

Podpatruje sobie tak ten watek. Poe niestety to norma na kilku uczelniach ktore znam (Politechnika Wrocławska, WSZ L-ca, TPOU, WSM L-ca) . Na pocieszenie dodam, iz zdarzaja sie perelki wsrod wykladowcow ktorzy sa wprost stworzeni do nauczania (np dr Arkadiusz Liber). Zycze wiec wlasnie takich wykladowcow jak Arkadiusz Liber.

----------

## Poe

ale muszę przyznać, program mnie zagiął  :Razz:  bo jak moim oczom ukazało się miejsce do pisania, to ja od razu, heja

```

<html>

<head>

<title>

....

```

żeby sprawdzić co to warte. g* warte, bo nawet nie kolorowało składni i nie zamykało znaczników. włączam podgląd, a tu kicha - widze na stronce znaczniki  :Very Happy:  okazało się, że pisałem w miejscu, gdzie nie trzeba znać htmla ani nic takiego, zeby zrobić www, tylko a'la word - pogrubienie, powiększenie itp  :Wink:  dopiero musiałem parę zakładek poprzestawiać, żeby dostać się do normalnego pisania. a wyglądem to to się nie rózni od quanty, którą bardzo lubię. no, może poza tym, ze od m$ jest tam wszystko czarne, platne i waży ze 3 razy tyle  :Wink: 

jedyne, co bardziej mi się podobało to praca na naprawdę dużych, panoramicznych monitorach z wysoką rozdzielczością. 

co do prowadzących, to prawda, że dobrzy to skarb... a niestety, często trudno na takich trafić.

----------

## soban_

Co do prowadzacych to sie zgodze. Jednak tez duzo zalezy od studenta - jesli siedzi cicho to potem sa wyniki takie ze nie zalicza - narzeka na cwiczeniowca itp. Gdy osoba jest zas aktywna to najstraszniejszy cwiczeniowiec staje sie super przyjacielem, ktory w biedzie jest chetny aby pomoc (tutaj chodzi mi o konsultacje i jak np czegos nie jestesmy w stanie ogarnac). Osobiscie zdarzaja sie perelki, ktore potrafia zaciekawic tematem i potrafia przykuc uwage studenta. Wiadomo ze czlowiek jak siedzi dlugo na wykladzie/cwiczeniach i slucha monotonnego gadania to odrazu "zasypia" - jednak sa tacy ktorzy potrafia przykuc uwage po 20 minutach gadania gdzie czlowiek zaczyna odplywac myslami. Np http://www.spik.swps.edu.pl/pracownicy/Piotr.Chrzastowski-Wachtel - mowiac o kombinacjach wspomnial o puzzlach eternity gdzie mozna wygrac 2mln $ dolarow http://pl.eternityii.com cala sala sie poruszyla (a bylo nas ponad 100) zeby zlamac te puzzle metoda kombinacji na komputrze  :Wink: . Wiec takich wykladowoc tez kazdemu zycze.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

A co powiedzieć na dupka doktora, który myśli że pozjadał wszystkie rozumy, a żeby to udowodnić daje super-duper pojebane zadanie na 1.5h laborki które da się zrobić w 2 godziny - student robi w 20 minut używając dostępnych narzędzi które doktorek powinien znać a tu dupa - doktorek nie ma pojęcia. Doktorek zamiast cokolwiek się starać jest super dupa i twierdzi że RSS 2.0/Atom 1.0 nie mają nic wspólnego z xml. 

No i weź tu i zdaj dając odpowiedzi które są rzeczywiście poprawne. Co ciekawe panie w dziekanacie na tego dupka srogo narzekają...

----------

## soban_

Kwestia czasu az taka osoba opusci uczelnie. Zadan nie mozecie robic w domu? Bo my na laborkach z metod programowania tez dostajemy takie ze szczeka opada - no ale mamy to zawsze zadane do domu. Jesli zas chodzi o osoby z doktoratem ktore uwazaja sie za bogow to ja takim osobom tylko przytakuje - umacniam ich wiare w siebie samych, a w duchu wiem swoje  :Wink: .

Co do "Pan" w dziekanacie to byl dobry tekst na demotywatorach "tutaj napiecie przedmiesiaczkowe trwa 24h przez caly rok" - podpisuje sie pod tym, nie wiem jak u Was ale ja unikam dziekanat jak moge. Bywaly sytulacje ze zamykali mi drzwi przed nosem po czym wyciagalem telefon i zalatwialem sprawe telefonicznie - dzwoniac wlasnie do dziekanatu.

----------

